# Tempary Transducer Mount??



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

do you have room to mount a shoot thru transducer under one of the hatches and use 4200 to attach? You could make a mount with a piece of aluminum and hold it over the side of the skiff for a very simple diy temporary fix, especially if it will have limited use.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

swaddict said:


> do you have room to mount a shoot thru transducer under one of the hatches and use 4200 to attach? You could make a mount with a piece of aluminum and hold it over the side of the skiff for a very simple diy temporary fix, especially if it will have limited use.


Before purchasing a shoot-through, confirm whether or not the hull is cored where the transducer will be mounted. The shoot-thru will not work unless it is mounted on solid material (like solid fiberglass). I'm stuck with a lowrance shoot-thru that I cannot use.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

If I mount this transducer it will be off the transom of the boat. Thinking about pre-fitting and pre-drilling (with mounting screws) in place a piece of 1/4" starboard and 5200 the starboard on the transom! After cure attach the transducer!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> If I mount this transducer it will be off the transom of the boat. Thinking about pre-fitting and pre-drilling (with mounting screws) in place a piece of 1/4" starboard and 5200 the starboard on the transom! After cure attach the transducer!


I'm not trying to punch holes in your plan, as I would love to find a drill-less solution for myself, but I don't think 5200 bonds to HDPE (starboard, kingboard, etc.). I would think the starboard would have to be screwed to the transom - which would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Just thinking off the top of my head with the starboard application and good to know. I guess I will just man up and tap a few holes in the transom with some 5200! Ouch!!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> Just thinking off the top of my head with the starboard application and good to know. I guess I will just man up and tap a few holes in the transom with some 5200! Ouch!!


I'm right behind you...I don't like it either but "no pain, no gain!" [Raises power drill overhead and revs the motor]


----------

